# Antelope Question



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Should I use a bipod to hunt antelope.... I will be hunting wyoming area 32

or just shoot from sitting or prone....

any sugestions...


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Bipods are nice to use, you can use them in the sitting or prone or even laying down so by all means use one, I have hunted Antelope a few times in Wyoming and have used my bipod both times. They work great.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

When long range shooting is the game, any rest is better than none at all. Although prone would be the most steady for the majority of shooters, you can rarely use it in field situations where grass, sagebrush, etc. interfere with your line of sight. By all means, take your bi-pod. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I've used bipods for years, until I got a Stoney Point Pole Cat. It is handier and easier to use than my Harris bipods, then I added the tripod leg, and it now beats any rifle mounted bipod system I ever tried all hollow...


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Nope!

If that is all you have by all means use the bipod. If not purchase shooting sticks, they are much more versitle and just as steady.


----------

